# Admin Rights



## Sour (Jul 28, 2012)

Installed Windows 8, loving it. However, one thing I've noticed is that every time I try to run anything, it runs it as a non-admin. I hate specifically clicking "Run as Administrator" every time I open a program so my question is this, is there a way to make it run every program as admin permanently?


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

nope, it's there for a reason. it prevents programs from really screwing stuff up without any user interaction. running everything as admin without any sort of user approval is a good way of breaking windows. it keeps you from accidentally deleting or moving something that really should not be touched.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I concur. It is an incredibly bad idea to automatically run everything as admin. If you have programs which run all the time and should be run as admin, you should set up a task to start them as admin on login.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you have a program that must be run as an admin, and you don't want to be bothered by the UAC prompt, you can schedule a task for it. Because you have scheduled the task as an admin, Windows knows that it's OK to run the program as an admin without asking you.

Create Administrator Mode Shortcuts Without UAC Prompts in Windows 7 or Vista - How-To Geek


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow glad there is a fix but that sure is a lot of work for one simple thing. I am struggling with the same issue with 1 program.


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

doesn't look too bad. i'll set up coretem and speedfan with that when i re-install everything.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Wow glad there is a fix but that sure is a lot of work for one simple thing. I am struggling with the same issue with 1 program.


One would think that there would be an option to just right-click and choose always run as admin with no UAC prompt. I think the Windows people make it difficult because they want to save the common user from him or herself when it comes to doing things that might harm the computer, probably so they will have less tech support calls.


----------



## linuxlovers (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

Just click right to program that you want run as administrator, then select Properties. Then click on compatibility tab and in the Privilege level box, tick "Run this program as administrator".

Good luck


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can set the program to run as an admin but this will still bring up the UAC confirmation prompt, which is what we are trying to avoid. You can disable prompts in the UAC setup but this is not recommended as it is global to your account and could let unwanted admin-level software run without your being able to confirm it. Thus, we use task scheduler.

The task scheduler method isn't perfect. For instance, when I use it the sound level popup window in Windows 8 disappears. You can still raise and lower sound via the keyboard but that little popup sound level graph is pretty neat.

You can also schedule an elevated command prompt shortcut, which is handy for power users but which could get an everyday user in a world of hurt if they didn't know exactly what they were doing.


----------



## Sour (Jul 28, 2012)

joek0617 said:


> nope, it's there for a reason. it prevents programs from really screwing stuff up without any user interaction. running everything as admin without any sort of user approval is a good way of breaking windows. it keeps you from accidentally deleting or moving something that really should not be touched.


I realize its there for a reason, however, I never had a problem with the issue with Win 7 or Vista and with the new app style with Win 8 I keep my desktop clear of icons besides the Recycle Bin so I have to go out of my way to try to run a program. I have one program especially that I use alot that needs to be ran as admin everytime and it gets annoying when I forget about the UAC, open it and then realize I have to close out and open it again as admin. 

That being said, thanks everyone who gave a solution. I can understand how this would be beneficial for a casual PC user but they should at least make an option to get rid of it. I'm disappointed that its more work than I hoped to work around it, I guess I'll have to make due.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well I still think the thing doesn't work right so I am going to shut it off. The whole idea is to keep rogues from installing programs and what I see is unnecessary annoyance as I just spent 2 hours removing adware that should never have made it onboard if this thing worked!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Rich-M said:


> Well I still think the thing doesn't work right so I am going to shut it off. The whole idea is to keep rogues from installing programs and what I see is unnecessary annoyance as I just spent 2 hours removing adware that should never have made it onboard if this thing worked!


The oxymoron of Microsoft Security.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah exactly, waste my time trying to open a legitimate program and then let scumware install itself!


----------



## cgrimm9 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think microsoft going the right direction with this non admin rights while running programs. you don't need to run admin right on most programs anyways. you can run a program as adminstrator anytime. Linux did this right by not giving people root access to everythin without typing a password. they want to make sure you know that something may go wrong if you do something as root. and stops unwanted stuff from installing without your permission


----------

